# HB waterman VS East Cape Lostmen.... real world experience



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

I was wanting to get some real world input on both skiffs. Pro's and con's etc... I have been looking at the lostmen pretty hard lately and really like the layout of the boat. Please anyone who owns or owned one of these skiffs i'd love to hear your thoughts. Other skiff the Waterman. Curious to see input on these as well. Please try to keep the brand nut swinging to a minumum.


----------



## TailN (Dec 30, 2013)

Ok, I've owned several skiffs. I've owned an 07 Lostman, Beavertail B2, 07 gladesman, and now have an 04 Whip pro tunnel. I will tell you, I don't care about brands, I care about performance. Each of these skiffs were better at something than the rest. The Lostman is what I like to call an Allen wrench. It is really good at one thing = Poling in calm water!!! It has very good storage capacity. I really liked the built in cooler, and the amount of front casting deck space. It's not a comfortable ride to and from, you get more wet on this boat than any other on my list except the gladesman which is also very wet (they should be wet rides, flat bottoms pole easier and slightly shallower, v hull designs are better riding). If I were going to purchase another Lostman, I would make sure to purchase the spray rails and never plan on using it for a family cruise. I can't speak for the waterman but my whip pro, and my B2 were by far the most versatile of all the skiffs owned. I used them for poling, inshore fishing, gigging, and family outings and my family loves them. Family did not like the Lostman. So in short... If your purpose is going to be short runs to the flats where you will be poling in very shallow calm waters, the Lostman may be your best bet. This is just one mans unbiased opinion. I like something about all of these builders, and I dislike something about all of them as well. Lol, good luck with a tough decision.

P.S. I have heard the waterman is a little less wet and more comfortable, better construction, and better resale value. But those things come at a slightly greater cost in the beginning.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

^^^ X2 only thing I will add is the lostman is more stable and you can fish more people out of it. It's like a barge!!!!


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> ^^^ X2 only thing I will add is the lostman is more stable and you can fish more people out of it. It's like a barge!!!!


Like a very light barge...  It is a great poling boat, but is extremely stable..  

I agree with the "wet" issue on the Lostman.  The Lostman that I fished out of many times rode very flat at speed and would spray you in choppy conditions. In addition, the bow on the Lostman and the Caimen seemed like it wanted to punch through waves instead of riding over them.  

I would highly recommend that you ride in both skiffs in choppy conditions, before you place a deposit or purchase either skiff. Well worth the effort..


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

TailN hit the nail on the head. That is a great synopsis


----------



## MAV181 (Aug 26, 2010)

Go run them both and formulate your own opinion. Your question on this forum is a waste of time. Buy what fits your needs.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Sir. May I ask why you participate in this forum if questions are a waste of time? If questions are a waste, answers must be as well. None of us should be here.


----------



## MAV181 (Aug 26, 2010)

Speaking from my personal experience,(Vengeance VS Fury).Trying to save the guy some frustration that's associated with a VS question on this forum. He asked a question and I gave good advice. Run them both and decide what you like.


----------



## msaw (Mar 6, 2008)

I have owned both.

Lostmen- stable, large fishing platform, very little tipping. Tons of storage. Easy to get up on platform due to stability. Boat works well for more than 2 fisherman.

If trimmed properly cuts thru moderate chop well.

Poles well in almost all conditions. 

Waterman(16) - a bit shallower than the Lostmen when poling, back end slides a bit when poling. Much tippier than the Lostmen. It is a 2 man boat for experienced , balanced fisherman.

Dry ride. Extremely responsive to tabs.

Fit and finish a notch better than the Lostmen.

Disagree totally with the statement about Lostmen not being for family, bigger, more stable, more storage.

I think both are terrific fishing platforms and work well in the Lagoon and other sheltered, flats environments.

My 08 Lostmen for sale in Microskiffs For sale section.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

A test ride does not give you in depth good and bad points that may take awhile to find out.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Search these boards extensively. Basic search only looks back over recent posts - do an advance search and you can find a lot.

But nothing beats a water test - what is important to someone else might not be to you, and vice versa. Plus, tolerance to certain things (tippiness, chop, poling) is relative.

Whatever you get, realize that you won't be married to it forever. Get the best you can and enjoy the hell out of it. Take what you learned and move onto the next one. That's part of the fun.


----------



## TailN (Dec 30, 2013)

4reds, my opinion was meant as 1 meaningless mans opinion. I apologize to anyone offended. It was not intended to be offensive. As an owner of several skiffs, it's easy for me to wet test them and tell which Suits me best, but if you have nothing to compare the wet test to or your new to the skiff world, these kind of conversations are extremely beneficial (knowing what you don't know and what you should know before buying) I agree with msaw about the storage, tippiness and being able to fish 3 anglers. But, I still think 2 is optimal especially if your fly fishing. 3 is good if your using spinning rods or bait casters. I've fished 3 on my B2 and Whip also, but 2 is optimal. Out of curiosity, what for and where will you be utilizing the skiff?


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

> Sir. May I ask why you participate in this forum if questions are a waste of time? If questions are a waste, answers must be as well. None of us should be here.


He pretty much nailed it. You have two differing opinions on the same boat in the first eight posts of the thread...


----------



## craigscflats (Sep 17, 2014)

Not to repeat the points that many have made over the years but the Lostmen is a boat to fish out of and for 2 or more people it is amazing. Nothing better in my opinion when the engine is off. I fished out of a classic gheenoe before my lostmen and got a huge upgrade in ride with the lostmen. I knew it wouldn't be as good as the waterman/beavertails but it is perfectly fine for the waters around Charleston, SC. I don't take it to the jetties, but other than that its great. I fish with my 72 year old father quite a bit and he never has a problem because of the stability and wide open decks and floor. I also take my family of 4 (and our dog) out to the beaches and tubing with no problem. It is one of the few micros rated for 4. Good luck as both are excellent choices.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

If you are fishing the Goon. The Lostmen would be hard to beat. The spray rails are not a option. Even with em like most boats this low. You will occasionally get some spray. And more so with the side console. Which is what I had. It's hard to get the nose up high on it. Due to the hull design and sponsons. But if you learn how to trim it and work the tabs. It can handle most scenarios well. My 07 floated stupid skinny. And was roomy with tons of storage when needed. I now own a HB and build quality between my 01 HB and my 07 Lostmen wasn't near as good as HB. But they have since closed that gap quite a bit. But I still give HB the nood on that. I fished my Lostmen all over the SE-NC,SC,GA,FL-Goon,Keys,Fl Bay,Snake Bight, Flamingo, Hells Bay, Choko,ect.,ect.. So I fished the hell outta it.


----------



## Reel_Lucky2 (Sep 19, 2012)

^^^^^
Not trying to be the grammar police, but dang that was a hard read. I felt I was having fuel starvation issues with all the abrupt starts and stops.


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

If you can swing the Waterman that that is a no brainer. Look at how many watermans you see for sale vs Lostmans, people don't give up their watermans easily.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

> If you can swing the Waterman that that is a no brainer. Look at how many watermans you see for sale vs Lostmans, people don't give up their watermans easily.


That is a factor to consider - you want the boat with a good resale value. It seems more people hang onto HBs more than East Capes, and when HB's sell they maintain a higher value.

Plus, the Waterman is a tried and true hull design. If it wasn't, it would have be redesigned or not made anymore.

Personally, I'd watch the ads and jump on either an older Waterman or Whipray that needs to be restored, or get one that has just been restored. Nothing against the newer ones at all.

The Lostman is lower profile and flatter, so the ride and spray will be a factor. The Waterman will handle it better because of more rise and the hull design. People can argue that, but really, all 18' or less skiffs have a certain degree of wetness to them. Wind and water just do weird things sometimes.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Buy 1 of each. Problem solved


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

I am also checking out the east cape fury. Same layout as the lostmen but drier ride. I think I'm going to visit the east cape facility and check out the fury. Might be a better option for me. Thanks for all the input guys.


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

If you would like a ride in a Waterman I am close to the Orlando area and would be more than happy to take you out. Pm me if you are interested


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I've fished out of a Fury and liked the ride. Drier than the Lostmen and it poles easy, but I found that it did skate a lot at the stern while poling and took time to get used to.

I run a B2 which is a Waterman hull (yes, we all know the story), and it tracks great.


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

Shoot me a PM with your cell # & I can meet up with you sometime soon if you have any interest in wet testing a Waterman 18. Everyone has pretty much summed up the pro's and con's, so my only input would be to acknowledge the resale value's between the two.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Water test a lostmen, fury, waterman, and the newer designed 17.8 pro. Once your done you will own a 17.8 pro!


----------



## HelthInsXpert (Jan 24, 2018)

I realize this is an old thread that a newbie is reviving.................... But I'm in this exact same situation. I would really like to ride in both boats. I believe the Lostmen or Waterman are what would fit my needs best. I'm in New Smyrna and just wanted to see if anyone close has either boat to take out for a quick ride.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

HelthInsXpert said:


> I realize this is an old thread that a newbie is reviving.................... But I'm in this exact same situation. I would really like to ride in both boats. I believe the Lostmen or Waterman are what would fit my needs best. I'm in New Smyrna and just wanted to see if anyone close has either boat to take out for a quick ride.


 Since this thread started the East Cape EVOx has been introduced. If you're looking for a great poling skiff that poles skinny its the boat to look at in ECCs line up. Plus it's MUCH dryer than the waterman or lostmen.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Since this thread started the East Cape EVOx has been introduced. If you're looking for a great poling skiff that poles skinny its the boat to look at in ECCs line up. Plus it's MUCH dryer than the waterman or lostmen.


or Fury


----------



## HelthInsXpert (Jan 24, 2018)

Love both of the boats mentioned above, but I think both are going to be out of my price range on the used market. And the only way a Waterman MIGHT be is I think I have found a scenario where I can obtain one pretty inexpensively (not 100% sure at this point).


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

HelthInsXpert said:


> Love both of the boats mentioned above, but I think both are going to be out of my price range on the used market. And the only way a Waterman MIGHT be is I think I have found a scenario where I can obtain one pretty inexpensively (not 100% sure at this point).


The Waterman is a proven hull. Does what you need it to and holds its value. If you can swing one, do it.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

Sometimes the weather guy is wrong. A Swiss Army knife beats an Allen key in those situations..


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA (Jun 23, 2017)

I had a Lostmen for 5 years. It's too wet for me. I had a lot of fun in that boat and caught a lot of fish, but it would be at the bottom of my list to purchase.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Caleb.Esparza said:


> Sometimes the weather guy is wrong. A Swiss Army knife beats an Allen key in those situations..


I'm in awe of that picture and your guts. I would not have launched that day. That's the kind of day I spend on the vice.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Is the inlet behind you? Depending on which website you're on, those could be six footers.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

not2shabby said:


> I'm in awe of that picture and your guts. I would not have launched that day. That's the kind of day I spend on the vice.



It wasn't intentional by any means. But good to know it's survivable when things go a bit sideways


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> Is the inlet behind you? Depending on which website you're on, those could be six footers.



Actually it was about 12 miles upwind. This was the windward side of a barrier island.. bit of a sticky situation lol


----------



## firefighter813x (May 14, 2017)

Make sure not to lean too heavily on what people say here and do your homework. There's a lot of people that will only recommend what they have and the thread becomes useless with back and forth drama. I don't post too often but consistently see the same people brag or pimp out what they just purchased as the best thing available. What I consider tippy may be stable for you, etc. My advice is to buy a boat for what you'll use it for most, not what you hope to do. Good luck.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Caleb.Esparza said:


> Sometimes the weather guy is wrong. A Swiss Army knife beats an Allen key in those situations..


Wow. I'm hiding on that one.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

Also, I own neither a Waterman or a Lostmen but I fish on both pretty regularly so I do have a little background. The Lostmen is very good at it's niche of being a very easy on the pole and it will go very skinny for its size and there's a reason you see quite a few of them in places like mosquito lagoon. 

The 18 waterman in particular is a very versatile design that has a track record of success in every kind of fishery imaginable. It's less stable than others, pretty dry, and it will get you home when things go south. Blind brand loyalty is silly. There is no "best" skiff out there so do your homework and look at what the local guides are running for a good starting point.


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

Ruddy Duck LA said:


> I had a Lostmen for 5 years. It's too wet for me. I had a lot of fun in that boat and caught a lot of fish, but it would be at the bottom of my list to purchase.


I think I have your old lostmen. Yellow with white spray rails white trailer?


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA (Jun 23, 2017)

Austin Bustamante said:


> I think I have your old lostmen. Yellow with white spray tails white trailer?


Looks like it. That boat was good to me. Glad it is still going strong. If it handled open water better, I'd still own it. Wanted to make more open water crossings when I sold it.


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

Ruddy Duck LA said:


> Looks like it. That boat was good to me. Glad it is still going strong. If it handled open water better, I'd still own it. Wanted to make more open water crossings when I sold it.


Yea I agree wish it did. End up doing a lot of driving to La rather than crossing from Ms.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Since this thread started the East Cape EVOx has been introduced. If you're looking for a great poling skiff that poles skinny its the boat to look at in ECCs line up. Plus it's MUCH dryer than the waterman or lostmen.


Nah uh....  haha lol jk HI, hop in. (movie quote) nah if I was in the market for a "new boat", the Evox would be the first boat I would be looking at. But I'm good with my Pro for now.


----------



## HelthInsXpert (Jan 24, 2018)

Well I ended up buying a Guide Edition Waterman from Tom at the skiff shop. It's basically a hull, trailer, and top end of a motor right now. Waiting to get it cleaned up and a working motor on the back. But the journey has begun.


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

HelthInsXpert said:


> Well I ended up buying a Guide Edition Waterman from Tom at the skiff shop. It's basically a hull, trailer, and top end of a motor right now. Waiting to get it cleaned up and a working motor on the back. But the journey has begun.


Congrats, but pics or it didn't happen! Let's see the before and later you can show us the after.


----------



## HelthInsXpert (Jan 24, 2018)

ZaneD said:


> Congrats, but pics or it didn't happen! Let's see the before and later you can show us the after.


Here's a few of the 'before'.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

HelthInsXpert said:


> Here's a few of the 'before'.


Nice find!


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Nice! One of the Abaco skiffs. Very cool! I can't even fathom how many fish that skiff has seen.

Tom and his team will make that skiff like new. Congrats!


----------

